
What Corporate America Can't Build: A Sentence - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/12/07/business/07write.html?ex=1260162000&en=ceef4ee37d74c0ee&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland
======
palish
Also, I can't type  (that's a (tm)) without Â appearing before it. Unicode
problem? To reproduce, go to a text box and hold ALT. Press 00153 on the
number keypad, then release ALT, then post.

~~~
pg
If anyone knows how to fix this, let me know. Someone told me I could fix it
by adding a tag saying

meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"

within the head on every page, but this had no effect. Would appreciate it if
anyone could tell me what I'm doing wrong.

~~~
abstractbill
Setting the charset on each page is necessary but not sufficient.

My guess: you also need to tell the browser to send form data as utf8. Perhaps
by specifying "accept-charset" as UTF-8 in each form tag.

~~~
euccastro
If that works it would be better than guessing. :)

Since you are sanitizing the input string, I still recommed translating to
native mzScheme/Arc unicode, doing the transformations in that format, then
retranslating back to utf-8 for display. The call to get a canonical string
from utf-8 is:

(bytes->string/utf-8 input-txt)

~~~
euccastro
And if I may abuse this thread to add one request, please store the raw string
as you got it from the browser, and do the processing before displaying it
(unless you determine that would be a security risk or a performance killer).
If I use ampersand tags or other formatting to write a comment, they are lost
when I edit it. It's kinda irritating to lose the indentation of a code sample
(lots of &nbsp;s) when editing out a mistake. :)

------
byrneseyeview
" "If you want to indicate stronger emphasis, use all capital letters and toss
in some extra exclamation points," Ms. Sherwood advises in her guide,
available at www.webfoot.com, where she offers a vivid example:

"Should I boost the power on the thrombo?

"NO!!!! If you turn it up to eleven, you'll overheat the motors, and IT MIGHT
EXPLODE!!""

Well, yes. If the consequences are fatal, an all-caps message is a good idea.
But intensifiers only stay intense if they're used rarely -- if you're always
fucking swearing, for example, you can't use swearing to express
anyfuckingthing.

~~~
jamesbritt
if you're always fucking swearing, for example, you can't use swearing to
express anyfuckingthing.

I worked with a guy who used "fuck", and assorted variations, the way people
use "um", "like", and "you know".

I had a hard time following what he was saying because I was so distracted
with wondering how many times he would use that word.

------
yubrew
"E-mail is a party to which English teachers have not been invited," Dr. Hogan
said.

"hI KATHY i am sending u the assignmnet again," one student wrote to her
recently. "i had sent you the assignment earlier but i didnt get a respond. If
u get this assgnment could u please respond . thanking u for ur cooperation."

__Most of her students are midcareer professionals in high-tech industries,__
Ms. Keenan said.

------
euccastro
Enlightenment is 11 bucks away. :)

[http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Style-Fourth-William-
Strunk/dp/0205313426/ref=pd_bbs_1/103-0126140-9313474?ie=UTF8&s;=books&qid;=1182549113&sr;=8-1](http://www.amazon.com/Elements-
Style-Fourth-William-
Strunk/dp/0205313426/ref=pd_bbs_1/103-0126140-9313474?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1182549113&sr=8-1)

------
Psyonic
This is why I take honors writing classes alongside my CS degree, despite my
counselor's caution that it's "unnecessary."

~~~
jamesbritt
I minored in Tech Writing for my CS major, despite my counselor asserting
(before he knew my plans) that such a combination would not make sense.

------
Alex3917
I hope that some day I'll be smart enough to have an idea that can't be
expressed without a semicolon.

Writing well is easy. Just use shorter sentences that don't "take advantage"
of English's more esoteric features. You don't really lose that much, if
anything. Plus, it forces you to think (and write) more lucidly.

------
palish
Wow.. Well, where I work it's nowhere near that bad. Everyone's fully
punctional(tm) and coherent, except one guy (an artist). He makes up for it by
being a totally awesome person. ;)

Writing skills are usually a must though.

------
cmars232
VC DO NOT WANT BOOTSTRAPERZ ROOL

